# Talking to women



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is one of the things I really fail miserably, so I figured I would make a goal of just trying to talk to random women this week.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I should do this too, but most likely wont.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I talked to a beautiful woman in front of me at the cashiers the other day - I couldn't help it - I just had to and she was very friendly - I asked her if the sun-tan lotion she had was any good - and then told her about a very good one an ex-girlfriend had used and I knew really worked.

I also just talk to the girls/ladies sometimes at Safeway - I've been going there a lot more lately as I was back on my Lexapro - it makes me starving!! I needed to go and keep topping up the ice-cream.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

but... they're scary


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Beamer said:


> but... they're scary


Nah, not really! They're much the same as us, they're just built better!:um


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

don36 said:


> Nah, not really! They're much the same as us, they're just built better!:um


not even true, women are even more insecure then men

Thats a fact. Nothing is more pleasent for a woman then a guy chatting her up, its the ultimate compliment


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

It's difficult to just talk and actually have an actual conversation with random girls. 
I'm gonna have to do it today at the mall since 2 of my friends are doing it too though.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

One thing that might help is to remember that it's easier and more natural for girls to talk than it is for guys. So sometimes you can just start a conversation and they'll take it from there. Yeah, starting it IS the hardest part. Fear of instant rejection or judgement usualy will stop you cold before you say anything. Start simple and easy. Compliments work. "Hey, cool shirt" or just ask a question "Which place has good food around here?" 
Really easy way to start is with a cashier when paying for something. They are used to people talking to them, they _have_ to be friendly (it's their job), and you don't have to stay and hold a long conversation with them. Just a quick "Hope the rest of your day goes well for you" will usually get a smile and a 'thanks!'. Job done, you talked with a girl.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

This is impossible unless you give up porn and masturbation completely.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Setolac said:


> This is impossible unless you give up porn and masturbation completely.


Ok, now I'm outta here!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i work at a library, where the staff is 95% women - easy practice for me. my problem is actually having anything to talk about that is work safe, and not insulting like talking wrongly about their hair, or something.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Setolac said:


> This is impossible unless you give up porn and masturbation completely.


Where did this come from? I'm starting to get fed up with this nonsense. Look, some of us don't believe in the bible, OK. So don't keep trying to drop this crap into conversation. The pope might tell us not to do it but I don't care. OK?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> not even true, women are even more insecure then men
> 
> Thats a fact. Nothing is more pleasent for a woman then a guy chatting her up, its the ultimate compliment


If he's good looking then that's true.



Setolac said:


> This is impossible unless you give up porn and masturbation completely.


Is this seriously the ONLY reason you're on this ****ing site?


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

You can do it, I have a really hard time talking to guys too. I don't know why even guys I have no interest in like my friends husbands I always feel awkard I don't like "guy" things or only very specific guys things. 

I like ex hockey but I know nothing about football and baseball

I like geeky television but I've never even tried to play Halo 

I like music but I don't feel like I know enough to hold a conversation about it... etc. 

Whereas with other women, I can usually find something in common. I love MAC and Sephora, or they are also trying to lose weight or we have Grey's Anatomy as a guilty pleasure, or I want to know where they got that cute purse etc. It's just generally easier to find a starting topic. I feel like I flounder when talking to guys a lot.


----------



## little e (Jun 27, 2012)

It's so cute and funny when I think about guys being too nervous to talk to girls. But it seems to be a common thing.. My boyfriend is one of the most outgoing people I know, yet I had to pursue him. He said he was surprised I would be interested in him. So that goes to show that you'll never know if that girl is into you unless you TALK to her!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

don36 said:


> I talked to a beautiful woman in front of me at the cashiers the other day - I couldn't help it - I just had to and she was very friendly - I asked her if the sun-tan lotion she had was any good - and then told her about a very good one an ex-girlfriend had used and I knew really worked.


if I tried that, I "might" get a polite smirk, but be otherwise ignored.. in my experience being casually chatty only has scattershot results, especially if you are not "classically" handsome or, barring that, otherwise viewed as "harmless" to the conclusion-jumping sensibilities of the observer.. since I am 6'5", 290 lbs and not brad pitt, I don't have that benefit of the doubt.. :roll


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is so weird I have the same problem trying to talk to men. You're all so scary and strange! 
Just bear in mind that the girl you want to talk to might be just as nervous as you and would be happy for you to make the first move - I'd know I'd be delighted


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

talking to woman is fun. You going to love it if you get used to it. A lil bit of self affirmation reading will help out alot with this.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Scarlett22 said:


> This is so weird I have the same problem trying to talk to men. You're all so scary and strange!
> Just bear in mind that the girl you want to talk to might be just as nervous as you and would be happy for you to make the first move - I'd know I'd be delighted


This is so true - we're all afraid of each other - it's crazy!


----------

